
Facebook: Another three billion fake profiles culled - rayascott
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-48380504
======
craftoman
Greatest AI ever, we should award Facebook engineers and name them "Gods of
programming". I created an account few months ago and Facebook algorithms
banned it. I never used VPN, never created multiple accounts from the same IP
and I used my personal Gmail address. I also never joined any groups or sent
multiple friend request.

